# New stack help



## sdumper (Feb 21, 2016)

Im starting to cut and diet to get ready for summer. I have no way to accurately measure my body fat percentage using the tools i currently have so im honestly not sure what my exact percentage is.

When i sit down I can pinch roughly 3/4 of an inch of fat. Ive been running Test for roughly a year and I have on occasion run cycles of Tren/Test and Mast/Test. 
I can clearly see the upper wto portions of my six pack but i still have that fat on my lower row (bottom).

I have roughly 8 weeks to get ready for summer maybe 10 so I started a new cycle yesterday as follows:

HGH 2 AUs a day
Test 350mg twice a week
Mast 125mg every other day
Winni 50mg tablet per day
Arimidex 1mg every other day
Generic Blood pressure meds daily to keep blood pressure in check

Dieting starts today. 

Am I too overweight to get the benefits i desire out of MAST/WINNI or if I consistantly diet coupled with the above doses will that be about right?


----------



## sdumper (Feb 21, 2016)

[/IMG]


----------



## sdumper (Feb 21, 2016)

Whats a better forum to get questions answered. It seems like very few people respond on here these days


----------



## Xsbobber (Feb 21, 2016)

No, I think you will benefit greatly from the mast and winny brother.


----------



## sdumper (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Xsbobber! Now the food battle begins


----------



## Xsbobber (Feb 21, 2016)

All about the diet. But you should shred up nicely man. I can't wait to cut!! I feel fat lol


----------



## sdumper (Mar 4, 2016)

Just got a free vial of SUSTA-Tren e I hate the sides of Tren but i only have 5 weeks left on my current run so wondering if i would benefit from throwing this in. 
I have so much shit in my system right now that im a little nervous.

Recap: 
HGH 2 AUs a day
Test 350mg twice a week
Mast 125mg every other day
Winni 50mg tablet per day
Arimidex 1mg every other day
Generic Blood pressure meds daily to keep blood pressure in check

Is it a good time to add Tren and if so how much and how often. Weights coming off already just with the HGH/MAST/Winni/Test and diet.


----------



## werewolf (Mar 4, 2016)

Will you do cardio?


----------



## sdumper (Mar 7, 2016)

yes but only 20 to 40 a day paired with daily lifting of 90 minutes daily.

Took the plunge and will run 200mg of Tren as well....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

sdumper said:


> yes but only 20 to 40 a day paired with daily lifting of 90 minutes daily.
> 
> Took the plunge and will run 200mg of Tren as well....



Ace or E?

Keep on the cardio, you know the Tren will kill your endurance but the cardio along with the Tren, Mast, Winny and GH should lean you out even more.

ASF is a busier forum than IMF, if you're looking for more input.


----------



## sdumper (Mar 8, 2016)

Sus-Tren - E blend

http://bullylabs.com/susta-tren-blend

Ill also be cutting out my normal Test injection because the Sus /Tren blend will give me 250mg a pop or
since im doing it twice a week 200 tren E and 500 Test


----------



## sdumper (Mar 8, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> ASF is a busier forum than IMF, if you're looking for more input.




Yep but the Forum rules wont let me post until I have been a member longer...SMDH.


----------



## sdumper (Mar 21, 2016)

3 weeks until goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 21, 2016)

people say what they want maybe I am lucky but I can take one vial of tren it can be tren e ace or tri tren 1 10ml vial .along with my other stuff low dose test mast var etc and I get hella results.i think the key is to stay looking pretty good close to that look you want then you can or I can use tren kinda like a oral.it gives me that tren look then about the time the sides start I stop it. works for me now I know if I wanted to get on stage I would have to live with the sides and run it long time but for the beach not worth it .if you got a vial of tren run it not going to hurt your results tren works lol.


----------

